# Northern Harrier & Peregrine Falcon



## EricD (Nov 28, 2010)

Went to the Wetlands several times over the long Thanksgiving weekend. Here are a few to start out

Little tough light.....rain was moving in.


Northern Harrier on the Hunt






Northern Harrier......the take down!





Peregrine Falcon. Spotted this guy bolting across the sky. First time I have seen one at this location.


----------



## HikinMike (Nov 28, 2010)

Fantastic as usual Eric!


----------



## Don Kondra (Nov 28, 2010)

Envious of your location, as usual Eric 

Good work...

Cheers, Don


----------



## Frequency (Nov 29, 2010)

If I were you 

Regards


----------



## mikeschmeee (Nov 29, 2010)

wow! Beautiful photos! If I may ask, what lens are you using?


----------



## EricD (Nov 29, 2010)

mikeschmeee said:


> wow! Beautiful photos! If I may ask, what lens are you using?



Thanks....I usually am using my Nikkor 200-400mm F4, Ed,IF,Vr lens (sometimes with a 1.4x t.c.)


----------

